# Lefty Stimulus Bill Gun Control



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A list of their wants.



> •generally requires individuals to obtain a license to purchase, acquire, or possess a firearm or ammunition;
> •raises the minimum age-from 18 years to 21 years-to purchase firearms and ammunition;
> •establishes new background check requirements for firearm transfers between private parties;
> • requires law enforcement agencies to be notified following a firearms-related background check that results in a denial;
> ...


https://www.congress.gov/bill/116th-congress/house-bill/5717


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Bastards are just going to keep coming.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Bastards are just going to keep coming.


Yep. Never left a crisis go to waste.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

The correct education would be better then indoctrination, limitation, and confiscation, but the proper education doesn’t advance the liberal agenda.....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rstanek said:


> The correct education would be better then indoctrination, limitation, and confiscation, but the proper education doesn't advance the liberal agenda.....


Facts and lefty narrative do not make good bed fellows.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Let them try.

This dance has been a long time coming. I'm tired of their threats to my freedoms. I'm ready for their action.
Do it, you evil bastards, and let's kick this off right.

Texas will secede, along with many other states, and the husk of America that is left will devolve into the Utopian police state they always dreamed of. Everyone will be scared or dead, and they will have they power the always wanted.

Watched "Captain America: The Winter Soldier" last night. I thought this exchange was on point:
*Steve Rogers:* I thought the punishment usually came after the crime.
*Nick Fury:* We can't afford to wait that long.
*Steve Rogers:* Who's "we"?
*Nick Fury:* After New York, I convinced the World Security Council we needed a quantum surge in threat analysis. For once we're way ahead of the curve.
*Steve Rogers:* By holding a gun at everyone on Earth and calling it protection.
*Nick Fury:* You know, I read those SSR files. Greatest generation? You guys did some nasty stuff.
*Steve Rogers:* Yeah, we compromised. Sometimes in ways that made us not sleep so well. But we did it so the people could be free. This isn't freedom, this is fear.
*Nick Fury:* SHIELD takes the world as it is, not as we'd like it to be. It's getting damn near past time for you to get with that program, Cap.
*Steve Rogers:* Don't hold your breath.

Our elitists use fear to gain control. They will chip away at our freedom and tell us it is for the greater good. Every step is a tightening of the noose.

I've got my dancin' shoes on. C'mon statists, get it passed, and let's get this going.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Let them try.
> 
> This dance has been a long time coming. I'm tired of their threats to my freedoms. I'm ready for their action.
> Do it, you evil bastards, and let's kick this off right.
> ...


I wholeheartedly agree.

I am sick to freakin death of their constant endless attempts at tyranny, their daily chiseling away of our rights, their picking away at the flesh of the constitution like vultures while they wrap themselves in the American flag and spout off about how it is in the best interest of "We the People".

The bastards want it so bad? Then come on! Let them step up to the plate and show themselves for who they really are. I am sick of their veiled attempts at my freedom. Let them quit sneaking around in the shadows, come out from beneath the slimy rocks and show themselves.

You know what though? They better come determined, they better come with grit teeth, and they better come armed, well armed and ready, cause they are gonna pay dearly for my freedom. Come on you miserable contemptible tyrannical bastards, come on! Bring it!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------

